# Scratched paint of 2015 car - how much?



## Setanta12 (8 May 2017)

Of a colleague in the office in office car-park. Totally at fault.

Only a few scratches but visible and he wants to get it priced ... says he's due a service etc.

I've zero problem with this.  But how much for very minor damage?  To be honest, were it mine - I'd be unsure about recouping the cost - but I do accept full fault here.  How much?


----------



## T McGibney (8 May 2017)

Happened me last year except the other way round - a young lad bumped into me, at very slow speed and scratched 3 panels. Market leading panel beater in the area quoted €1,000 plus VAT. I mentioned it to my local garageman who was doing a small job on the car. He took out a rag and some polish. Rubbed each affected spot for a minute or two and removed practically all the visible scratches - what he left behind wasn't worth spending money repairing. He wouldn't even take money for his work.


----------



## Setanta12 (8 May 2017)

@T McGibnry - I very much held out hostages-to-fortune by owning up.  And yer man's garage is not likely to undersell it, especially as he's not reimbursing it himself.

Would it be cheeky to ask him to tell his garage he's paying for it himself, and that way the price would be lower? 

Want to do the right thing, but don't have money to burn.


----------



## T McGibney (8 May 2017)

Setanta12 said:


> Would it be cheeky to ask him to tell his garage he's paying for it himself, and that way the price would be lower?



Not at all. The guy who bumped into me couldn't afford a big financial hit either. It didn't actually save me money to bypass the ripoff panel beater but I was really glad to do so. Have a chat with him and see how it goes.


----------



## stefg (8 May 2017)

I recently got some minor repairs done by carcraft.ie in Dublin and they were more than half the price of the other quotes I got and seemed to have a better reputation based on some researching online.

They will give estimates via their website if you have pics, might be worth seeing what they would charge.


----------



## Palerider (8 May 2017)

If you cannot get your nail into the scratches then a buff out off the panels will likely work, a small cost maybe less than €50. If you can it will be a repair, specialist companies such as dentsaway are very good and not expensive.


----------



## cremeegg (8 May 2017)

Obviously if buffing will sort it, then the cost is minor.

However if it needs to be sprayed then €300 a panel is about what I would expect. Probably more in Dublin.



T McGibney said:


> It didn't actually save me money to bypass the ripoff panel beater but I was really glad to do so.



Not sure it is reasonable to refer to this as a ripoff panel beater, if he was to spray 3 panels that is within reason for the time and materials involved. A rip off would be if he buffed it and charged for a respray.


----------



## T McGibney (8 May 2017)

cremeegg said:


> A rip off would be if he buffed it and charged for a respray.



It would have been just as much a ripoff had he succeeded in misleading me that unnecessary repair work was actually needed on my car.


----------



## Leo (8 May 2017)

If you can agree to getting the repair done by a respray/ crash repair specialist it will likely be cheaper as many main dealers outsource such work to them anyway and charge a premium on top of their rates.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (8 May 2017)

I have used Car Cosmetix in Sandyford and found them good.

In my view the onus is on the person who caused the issue to return the vehicle to its original condition. If that costs €1,000, then c'est la vie; it might motivate the perpetrator to be a little more careful!


----------



## Setanta12 (8 May 2017)

As much as I hate hearing it, G.Gekko is right.  I might suggest he take it to a local garage but in the end, as he's getting a routine annual check-up done probably with an authorised dealer - it will cost.  And I gotta pay.  Harrumph!  :-(


----------

